# Swollen/Inflamed Throat



## ddk1979 (28/6/16)

I have 6 bottles of juice from 5 different juice makers that I am vaping on. One of these juices causes an allergic reaction where my throat becomes so inflamed that it feels as if it could become difficult to breathe/swallow.

The problem juice is NOT one of the custard juices which have a "reputation" of containing Acetoin, Diacetyl or Acetyl Propionyl. I've used one of my other juices, with the same PG/VG and nicotine levels as the problem juice (although it has a different flavour), and have no problem with it. So the only conclusion I can come to is that there is something in the problem juice that is causing this bad reaction (this is probably not comparing apples with apples because of the different flavour, but was the only comparison I could make with the juices I have).

The greatest difficulty in trying to identify the cause of this reaction is that none of the 6 bottles of juice have labels stating their composition/ingredients. In fact, of the few juice makers that I've researched (about 12), only 2 state (on their website) whether their juices contain Acetoin, Diacetyl, Acetyl Propionyl, alcohol or a mixture of them.

Now, I am not a fan of government regulation, but I would be okay with a labeling law/e-juice regulation, so that I could at least (probably by some process of elimination) try to determine the specific ingredient/chemical that is causing this allergic reaction.

Anyway, this is just my experience and 2c as a noobie.
.


----------



## Andre (28/6/16)

Irony is that those ingredients are highly unlikely to cause your symptoms. More likely one of the flavours used.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Feliks Karp (28/6/16)

This may seem like a stupid question but are there any foods or drinks that you've experienced allergic reactions to? 100% of ingredients in well-known juices are food additives (even the diketones). You may be able to whittle it down that way. As some one who gains and loses allergies frequently, I can understand your frustration.

There is always the DIY route if you'd like to have 100% control over what you use.


----------



## stevie g (28/6/16)

plus one flavor is made of thousands of chemicals, would need a big bottle to list it all.


----------



## ddk1979 (28/6/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> This may seem like a stupid question but are there any foods or drinks that you've experienced allergic reactions to? 100% of ingredients in well-known juices are food additives (even the diketones). You may be able to whittle it down that way. As some one who gains and loses allergies frequently, I can understand your frustration.
> 
> There is always the DIY route if you'd like to have 100% control over what you use.


.
.
I am not allergic to any foods, medications, etc. Have never had any form of allergic reaction.
The inflamed throat is very worrying though..
.
.


----------



## Jan (28/6/16)

shot in the dark but what do you use to wick?


----------



## ddk1979 (28/6/16)

Jan said:


> shot in the dark but what do you use to wick?


.
.
Commercial coils
- EVOD with 1.8ohm
- Nautilus mini with 1.6ohm BVC coils
Both at 3.3-4.3V
.
.


----------



## Duffie12 (28/6/16)

Does the flavour contain cinnamon or citrus? Those are known irritants.


----------



## ET (28/6/16)

You have 5 different juices. Ok so just vape them one by one exclusively until you find the culprit and cut that one from your rotation. Could also have nothing at all to do with the juices.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ddk1979 (28/6/16)

ET said:


> You have 5 different juices. Ok so just vape them one by one exclusively until you find the culprit and cut that one from your rotation. Could also have nothing at all to do with the juices.


.
.
Have already found the culprit by vaping them one at a time as you suggest - none of the others give the same problem.
.
.


----------



## ET (28/6/16)

ddk1979 said:


> .
> .
> Have already found the culprit by vaping them one at a time as you suggest - none of the others give the same problem.
> .
> ...



Awesome stuff. Glad you found the naughty juice


----------



## ddk1979 (28/6/16)

Sprint said:


> plus one flavor is made of thousands of chemicals, would need a big bottle to list it all.


.
Sorry, incorrect terminology used - perhaps flavour/additive, etc., etc.,...
.
.


Duffie12 said:


> Does the flavour contain cinnamon or citrus? Those are known irritants.


.
The 2 flavours that I mainly get are litchi and kiwi, but there are others that I just can't quite make out. I have used another litchi flavoured juice without any problem.
.
I just want to clarify a few things:

1. This is a popular juice and I am in no way attempting to bad-mouth the juice or the juice maker - that is why I have tried not to say anything that could be used to identify it or the maker.
2. There is something in this juice (lets call it substance XYZ) that affects me BUT NOT other vapers of this juice.
3. It would be great to find out exactly what is causing the allergic reaction so that I could try to avoid it in other juices.
4. It is possible that I might use another juice with a higher concentration of substance XYZ which could be very dangerous FOR ME.
.
,


----------



## ET (28/6/16)

ddk1979 said:


> .
> Sorry, incorrect terminology used - perhaps flavour/additive, etc., etc.,...
> .
> .
> ...



Nicely said dude. And as one of the other posters said, allergies come and go sometimes so here's hoping it eventually passes so here's hoping it was just a momentary bump on your awesome vaping journey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blacklung (28/6/16)

ddk1979 said:


> 1. This is a popular juice and I am in no way attempting to bad-mouth the juice or the juice maker - that is why I have tried not to say anything that could be used to identify it or the maker.



Have you contacted the "juice maker " to see if he can shed some light on the composition etc ( ie has he / she got spec sheets ) for the flavourings of the juice in question ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/6/16)

Blacklung said:


> Have you contacted the "juice maker " to see if he can shed some light on the composition etc ( ie has he / she got spec sheets ) for the flavourings of the juice in question ?


.
.
That is my intention. Just wanted to find out if others have experienced something similar.
Thanks
.
.


----------



## Petrus (29/6/16)

ddk1979 said:


> .
> Sorry, incorrect terminology used - perhaps flavour/additive, etc., etc.,...
> .
> .
> ...


Have you tried contacting the maker of the juice? Maybe just maybe he can supply you with a answer or alternative? How long have you been vaping this juice and did the allergic reaction started immediately or developed over time?


----------



## Silver (29/6/16)

ddk1979 said:


> .
> .
> That is my intention. Just wanted to find out if others have experienced something similar.
> Thanks
> ...



Hi @ddk1979 
I vote you are sensitive to one of the flavours
I figured out over several months a while back that i am sensitive to Koolada - the "cooling" additive. Makes my throat a bit irritated and scratchy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/6/16)

Petrus said:


> Have you tried contacting the maker of the juice? Maybe just maybe he can supply you with a answer or alternative? How long have you been vaping this juice and did the allergic reaction started immediately or developed over time?


.
.
I intent contacting the manufacturer. Just wanted to find out if others have experienced something similar.

This is the first time that I'm vaping this juice. Let it steep for a month. Initial vape causes a scratchy throat and after about half a ml my throat just swells up.
.
.


----------

